# When to cut food down



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

lately Buddy has stopped eating breakfast he still eats at lunch and always eats his dinner,should I cut out breakfast altogether and give him more aT dinner?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy has been on 2 meals for ages, she always wolfs the lot!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho has been on 2 meals a day for ages too. I cut lunch out (even though he was still VERY interested. I think if he had his way he'd have breakfast, brunch, snack, lunch, snack, tea and dinner! So if Buddy is disinterested, I'd definitely cut a meal out. I cut lunch cos it was easier for me being at work etc.

xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been reducing Archie's lunch for the past 2 to 3 weeks. Starting from Monday he will be having breakfast and dinner, although like Nacho in Archie's world it would be:

* get up, eat
* go out for the needful, eat
* come in, eat
* have a play, eat
* sleep, eat

Repeat until bedtime


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree just cut him down to the two meals. Breakfast and dinner


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

DONNA said:


> lately Buddy has stopped eating breakfast he still eats at lunch and always eats his dinner,should I cut out breakfast altogether and give him more aT dinner?


At her first health check the nurse recommended that we feed Felfel twice daily. She was nearly 15 weeks then.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, Bess must be just greedy then. She's still on 3 meals a day - quite a lot and it's down in one ... not pleasant to watch! She's quite thin and very active so I won't cut down yet.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Alfie & Milo have been on two feeds a day for sometime now they have also been cut back (Milo in particular) and moved on to Adult NI

Mick


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I cut Obi down to two meals a day when he was about 6 months. It happened by default when we were away in the Isle of wight and we were on lots of days out where it wasn't practical to find a way to feed him his NI.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He does have a few bites in the morning but leaves most of it I then pop it in the fridge and give him what's Left at lunch.My friend just feeds her adult dog once a day that's why I wondered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

hey folks my way of feeding is add lib constant , they do not over eat or under eat it is the best way


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi as you know we've only ever fed Luna twice a day and now she mostly leaves her breakfast as she just isn't interested so we may feed her just in the evening. I think the dogs know best


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> He does have a few bites in the morning but leaves most of it I then pop it in the fridge and give him what's Left at lunch.My friend just feeds her adult dog once a day that's why I wondered.


Hi Donna

I think once Alfie and Milo finish growing we may well move to one feed a day with maybe a chicken wing as a treat for breakfast

Mick


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a quick question - most people with dogs around 6 months old are giving 2 meals per day - how much NI are you giving per meal?

Thanks


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Just a quick question - most people with dogs around 6 months old are giving 2 meals per day - how much NI are you giving per meal?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sue

Ni recommend between 2-3% of their body weight, daily so just split in to two equal amounts you may then just need to monitor body weight and add or reduce should their weight gain be to rapid or in fact should they loose weight.

Just play around with it for a while and your dog will tell you if its enough or to much 

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I feed Rufus and Basil approx 100g chicken wings for breakfast (1 or 2 wings depending on the size of the wings!) and approx 200g of my own hand made but significantly cheaper version of NI for tea. Both are thriving well on it - not too plump and not too skinny.  Rufus is 'maintaining' and Basil still growing. 

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought it was 5-6percent Mick till they were 9mths? Will just have a look on NI webpage maybe Buddy's having too much?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep 5-6 percent till 9mths then decrease slowly to 2-3percent


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Ni recommend between 2-3% of their body weight, daily so just split in to two equal amounts you may then just need to monitor body weight and add or reduce should their weight gain be to rapid or in fact should they loose weight.
> 
> ...


I think it might be 3-5% of body weight for puppies? Bess sometimes has the Puppy NI and sometimes the adult. She has about 400g per day (sometimes has chicken wings instead).

She always eats everything hungrily ... maybe I should give more. She weighs 9kg.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yep 5-6 percent till 9mths then decrease slowly to 2-3percent


Yes you're right Donna, 5-6%. Feel like I'm shortchanging Bess ... will give her more tomorrow. 

How much do you give Buddy per day?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I thought it was 5-6percent Mick till they were 9mths? Will just have a look on NI webpage maybe Buddy's having too much?


Yeah your right Donna if your still feeding Puppy but I've moved Alfie & Milo on to Adult and that's 2-3% (especially on the working diet's)....sorry should have made that clear
Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I've recently switched Izzy to Adult, but still feeding 6%, she is always hungry and skinny


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh, I've recently switched Izzy to Adult, but still feeding 6%, she is always hungry and skinny


Bess is also always hungry and skinny ... I will up her food tomorrow from about 5% to 6%. She will be very happy!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Remember its only a feeding guide and it should be adapted to suit your dogs requirements

Mick


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

buddy has a mix of adult and puppy and the women at NI said the only difference was a few vitamins so I've stuck to the puppy guide line.I feed him approx 625g a day ,he is a big boy though and he has a few kibble and sausages as treats.
His weight I think is about perfect he looks quite chunky but it's all fur once he's wet he's quite slim,not skinny though.
I don't give chicken wings or bones though ,must admit it is quite expensive at the mo feeding him but I so love this food yay for small non smelly poos! Lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh, I've recently switched Izzy to Adult, but still feeding 6%, she is always hungry and skinny


Do you give any treats Ali?Theres lots of calories in sausages and cheese if you think she should put on a bit more weight?I'm feeding between 5-6 % which seems fine,maybe Izzy is just meant to be skinny ,my daughter eats and eats and never gains weight.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't feed lots of treats, only for training really. I'm not worried about Izzy's weight at all, I have a son like your daughter!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Do you give any treats Ali?Theres lots of calories in sausages and cheese if you think she should put on a bit more weight?I'm feeding between 5-6 % which seems fine,maybe Izzy is just meant to be skinny ,my daughter eats and eats and never gains weight.


I guess they don't gain weight because lots energy is going into growing - once they reach 10-12 months old they will have probably reached their adult height and start to fill out a bit.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. Nell is now six months and she is on 6% of her body weight over 3 meals per day. She is doing well on it and we will soon take out her lunch. Would def not feed less than 6% at moment as Nell is just muscle and when I have reduced to 4-5% as NI recommend to me, she lost weight. 

We will stick with two meals per day as experience with previous dogs has shown us it's not always good for them to have an empty gut for such a long time. By the time you find out it doesn't suit them, often the damage is done.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll stick to 2 meals too, it suits Phoebe, I don't think Izzy would be impressed with only 1 meal a day!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Hi. Nell is now six months and she is on 6% of her body weight over 3 meals per day. She is doing well on it and we will soon take out her lunch. Would def not feed less than 6% at moment as Nell is just muscle and when I have reduced to 4-5% as NI recommend to me, she lost weight.
> 
> We will stick with two meals per day as experience with previous dogs has shown us it's not always good for them to have an empty gut for such a long time. By the time you find out it doesn't suit them, often the damage is done.


Thanks ... I am increasing Bess to 6% of body weight now (she is 9kg), over 3 meals, as she seems to need it. Will stick with that for a while.

I agree about 2 meals a day for adults.


----------

